# Single shooting stick, Bipod, or Tripod



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Which is your preference for long range shooting in a hunting situation? Why?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

None of the above, I like to keep it under 150 yds.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I agree, closer is better. But beings you ask, I use a bi-pod. Even on the close ones. But I've been seriously thinking about a tripod. I'd really like to try one of the Primos short tripod trigger sticks.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

JTKillough said:


> I agree, closer is better. But beings you ask, I use a bi-pod. Even on the close ones. But I've been seriously thinking about a tripod. I'd really like to try one of the Primos short tripod trigger sticks.


JTK, do you sit at ground level or on a stool of some kind? Reason I ask is I used to run the medium Gen2 Primos Trigger Stick tripod from a turkey chair & medium height stool. I found the stool to be about 2-3" too high for the medium sticks...just an FYI.

To answer the post though I now strictly use the Gen3 Primos Trigger Stick Tall Bipod for all my shooting with rifles. It is able to very quickly adjust from sitting on a stool up to standing. These trigger sticks really shine when used in uneven terrain. The quick pull of the trigger as you sit your rifle back down after spinning on an animal and it's adjusted perfectly.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just another consideration. Some of our hunting is done from hunting shacks in our deer hunting area. The best way we've found for long shots from a blind is to use a front rest in conjunction with a bipod under the butt stock just ahead of the sling swivel on the stock. Rock solid. When I use the bipod under the stock, I also like to "strap" the firearm into the bipod for a secure fit.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I most always use a bipod, unless I can lay prone or against a large boulder and use my Stetson.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I use a tripod by Bog-pod... Everyone knows a coyote can see the slightest movement, so when you have your rifle or shotgun on the tripod before you start calling you eliminate that movement. I will set up with the rifle on the tripod in the direction I think they will come from, I have set up a few times where all I had to do was slowly move my head to look into the scope.

It's nice to have something besides your rifle to beat rattlesnakes to death with...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> It's nice to have something besides your rifle to beat rattlesnakes to death with...




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I use shooting sticks" Bi"

When I'm walking around there fast to deploy.

When I call and sit I use Bi-pods on the Gun.

More time to adjust them .

"Tri " anything is more weight then I want to carry

At -37* there are not many snakes running around.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I use the old fashioned wooden sticks from hunter specialties .. I have a bipod but have only used it a couple times , it is great for the first shot , but if you have a double an need to swing the gun they get in the way and upset the balance of my rifle . I just drop sticks if I need to swing


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

C2C said:


> I use the old fashioned wooden sticks from hunter specialties .. I have a bipod but have only used it a couple times , it is great for the first shot , but if you have a double an need to swing the gun they get in the way and upset the balance of my rifle . I just drop sticks if I need to swing


Great advice right there. Like C2C, I do not like the attached type bi-pod for the very same reason. Can't tell you how many times I've thrown the primos trigger sticks to the ground and went wild west. And to answer Marks query, no, I don't use a stool of any type. I just like to plop down on the ground.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I should clarify what I said, it isnt a bipod but homemade shooting sticks, sorry old age taking over


----------



## JW1lson90 (Feb 4, 2017)

I use the Caldwell XLA 13-27" bipod. I hunt out of a cabelas predator chair and they are perfect when fully extended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bi-pod sticks.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Tripod adjustable ones from Amazon. I keep rifle on them while calling and a shotgun on my lap for the quick shots.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I use the Vanguard shooting sticks with the yolk that turns. See to work pretty well.


----------



## william.k.richar (Nov 20, 2016)

I have used alot of different products, Harris bipod, swagger bipod, primos single, primos bipod, and primos tripod, all trigger sticks, currently using bog pod switcheroo tripod and it's the best to date hands free rifle stays, you do pay a weight penalty tho!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

william.k.richar said:


> I have used alot of different products, Harris bipod, swagger bipod, primos single, primos bipod, and primos tripod, all trigger sticks, currently using bog pod switcheroo tripod and it's the best to date hands free rifle stays, you do pay a weight penalty tho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIce rifle by the way. Looks like a Savage in a B&C stock? What caliber you shooting?


----------



## william.k.richar (Nov 20, 2016)

Im Your Huckleberry said:


> NIce rifle by the way. Looks like a Savage in a B&C stock? What caliber you shooting?


Remember 700 in 223 it is on a [email protected] stock tho , shoots very well

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like the 'yote paid even more of a penalty. That tripod looks like a great setup.


----------

